# Yellow River Sturgeon



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a sturgeon hit me this morning and knock me out of the boat. Very scary feeling thank god for a life jacket and kill switch. The current is strong and very hard to swim back upstream to the boat.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang glad everything worked out I am sure that was scary


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

cody&ryand said:


> Dang glad everything worked out I am sure that was scary


Thanks, I will have to admit that was the scariest experience of my life.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I can only imagine the only sturgeon I have ever seen was on yellow river


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang man that is scary, glad your ok. They are getting bad on YR...


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad you are ok I had a close call at escambia one time. Running about 40 upstream he jumped heading downstream missed my head by a foot


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

How big was the sturgeon. I have only see a couple and they were small. I know they grow a lots bigger. Never knew they would upset a boat. Glad you are safe.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

daniel9829 said:


> How big was the sturgeon. I have only see a couple and they were small. I know they grow a lots bigger. Never knew they would upset a boat. Glad you are safe.


He was probably around 3 foot or so, hard to tell when you are doing 25 or so and it hits you in the shoulder.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I know a spot on blackwater where I can see them jump every day but they are about to be leaving the river to head out soon. Big ones in the 4-6 foot range.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang man, that's a close call! 

A good reminder to wear a life jacket and kill switch!

Glad you're OK.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!!! Scary story w/ a good ending!!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Heard of them hitting people and seen several jump within 50 yds of my boat while bream fishing. Will scare the daylights out of you.

Glad you are ok, a girl on the Swanee was killed earlier this summer.

I always were my life vest and kill switch, especially when fishing alone.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's it, I'm not gonna get a faster, bigger boat. I like to cruise at a blistering 18mph in the gheenoe and I stay out of the center most of the time.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

sure said:


> That's it, I'm not gonna get a faster, bigger boat. I like to cruise at a blistering 18mph in the gheenoe and I stay out of the center most of the time.


I was in my gheenoe!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang! I never run it wide open. And I'm guilty of not wearing the lanyard...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A perfect example of where following safety precautions kept a bad situation from becoming worse. Glad to hear you are ok, people ave been seriously hurt and a few killed by jumping fish. Some places up north even make carp cages for your boat so they don't hit you when they jump.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I've seen a lot of those things this year. A couple were pretty close. Of course our safety is secondary to them supposedly being endangered.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Sure it wasn't a ******* on an inner-tube? They jump out at you like that after a 6 pack or so. :thumbup:

Whatever it was though...good thing you are alright.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear they're delicious smoked, just sayin...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang Mark, you're the 1st person I know that has actually been hit. That's scary.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

*do sturgeon jump mostly near the middle of the river?*

Glad you're OK, Mark. Were you in the middle of the river or closer to the bank, or does it matter??


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

olegator said:


> Glad you're OK, Mark. Were you in the middle of the river or closer to the bank, or does it matter??


I was more towards the middle not sure if it matters though!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Always see them jump in the middle of the river, right in the channel when the river is low... In Milligan on YR when it's low we have seen several 5-6 footers weighting probably a couple hundred pounds cruising in 2' of water.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

You should see them jump while hooked to your rod. Its illegal to fish for them but sometimes they accidentally eat bait intended for catfish.


----------

